# something bad happpened!



## glam8babe (Nov 29, 2008)

last night i got spiked.. not sure what it was, probably ecstacy
ive felt like shit all day, feeling cold, paranoid, shocked i dont know what to do
all my friends have just said i need to relax and drink plenty of water but its not rlly helping i just feel really depressed and i know its a come down but i cant stop shaking or anything
it makes me not ever want to go out clubbing again too, just thinking how easy it can happen makes me sick

i dont know what to do at all, this is the second time this has happened in the last few months and im really scared it will happen again, im always careful with my drinks and i stay with all my friends but last night i cant remember a thing, i got told i was dancing with some boy (who i actually know) and 2 mins later i passed out and got kicked out of the club and i cant remember getting home or anything

has this happened to anybidy else?


----------



## Hilly (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry this happened to you!!!! Were you with friends? Did you go to the doc to get checked out?

But Yes, This happened to me when I was a junior in College. I was at a frat party just having a few drinks and talking with my new bf at the time. After like only 4 beers, I dont remember anything. Fast foward to the next morning, I wake up on a frat house couch (GROSS) and had red marks all over me. Apparently, I had flea bitesand a reaction to something. Word was that someone was putting roofies in drinks for shits and giggles. It was wierd.


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 29, 2008)

Have you reported the incident to the police?

Why did they kick you out of the club and did your friends leave with you?! 

Sorry this has happened ..again! I really think you need to tell the police hon cos it's no joke and things could have been a lot worse. I'd go to A&E ( I know it may be a long wait but this your health we're talking about) and get checked out.


----------



## stronqerx (Nov 29, 2008)

thank god this has never happened to me. You sound like a smart person, and i believe you are careful with your drinks, but its sickening why people spike other woman's drinks. I suggest you go to a hospital, because you don't sound well, if the shaking doesn't stop you should go. I hope you feel better, and honestly i dont know what else to say, because if your careful with your drinks and aware of whats going on, then i don't understand how this happened, some people are just plain sick.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 29, 2008)

i got kicked out because apparently i passed out on the floor so they took me outside.. then my friend got me a taxi home and put me in my house

if i still feel bad tomorrow i will go to A&E i think its just a bad come down and i have no idea who did it! its just horrible


----------



## Blushbaby (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i got kicked out because apparently i passed out on the floor so they took me outside.. then my friend got me a taxi home and put me in my house

if i still feel bad tomorrow i will go to A&E i think its just a bad come down and i have no idea who did it! its just horrible 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I hate the way bouncers do that over here!!! Call an ambulance?? Nah ..let's just kick her out onto the street in sub-zero temperatures instead! 

Thank God your friend was there!

Please DO go to A&E tomorrow if you're still feeling shit! 

I still think you should report it to the police too. You never know, there may have been other girls who had their drinks spiked last night who have reported it. 

So you were with your drinks all night last night? Nobody out of your immediate circle bought you a drink?


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

MDMA  takes about 72 hours to clear your system...You can speed that up to about 48 hrs by alternating water and cranberry juice.....But do not drink an abundance of water...just more than you normally do.   HTH ( answers from my sister the DR.) I am a dummy when it comes to these things

I hope you feel better...I think this is why I don't go to clubs without my dh ...


----------



## MzzRach (Nov 29, 2008)

F*ck, Becky, I am so sorry this happened to you.  Please take care and let us know how you are doing.  I hope you are feeling back to yourself soon.  Definitely see a doc and make sure you are OK.

The depraved people that do this type of thing - I just don't get it.

*big hugs*


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2008)

Wow..2 times in a matter of months.  I don't understand how it's happening.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Nov 29, 2008)

ITA that you should report it. Did this happen both times at the same club or with the same people? It seems like a weird coincidence...

I hope you take care of yourself and feel better.


----------



## Susanne (Nov 29, 2008)

I am so sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have missed you here and now I must hear that.

Go to a doctor and to the police!


----------



## Luceuk (Nov 29, 2008)

You sould definitely get checked out tomorrow if you still feel the same. I hope you feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When I go out I usually get a bottle and keep a finger over the top. A policeman told me a few years ago it's the best thing to do to be sure you can't get it spiked.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww am so sorry to hear this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Its never happened to me "touch wood" but its happened to a few of my friends and my bf. They all had the same symptoms your having 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. My friend went to hospital and she found out it was ecstacy. You should definently go, Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Stephy171 (Nov 29, 2008)

this is sickening!!! im so sorry this happened to you... thanks god it has neever happened to me but it has to a close friend... i am a college freshman this year and the first party we went to was a frat party... (i live on campus) and since i didnt really no  anyone to well i decided not to drink! but i friend of mine did... its what they like to call "jungle juice" they get a big cooler and throw fruit slices in it a whole bunch of shit and then they will it up with cheap vodka and rum its nuts! After about maybe 2 cups she started acting so weird... and a few cups later she passed out and started foaming out the mouth... apparently they thought it would be cool to throw some coke in the cooler!! that night was crazyy thanks god i decided to be a good girl!! its so sad people who do this  thats why us ladies really have to be careful about where wo go and with who we hang out with.... you really should be seen by someone if anything for the support!


----------



## banjobama (Nov 29, 2008)

Speaking as a former frequent E user, I doubt it was E, I don't think you would have passed out if so. You would have had a great time at the club after taking it, lol. Also it tastes really bad so you probably would have tasted it in a drink, if there was enough of it there to have an effect on you. My final reason to doubt this is why would someone waste E by spiking a drink with it? It may have been something else but not E. Possibly meth? Because that would be in someone's interest to get you addicted to so you would start buying from them.


----------



## TISH1124 (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^ True...Normally Ecstasy keeps you awake...not puts you to sleep...But it will cause you to faint if taken in high doses....I am told ....Haven't tried it I promise


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 29, 2008)

My dad.. (hes a cop) says that you need to report this ASAP.... you never know if someone else's drink was spiked, adn they were raped/murdered/etc... that stuff doesnt normally hit the news until later--> Im so sorry this happened to you... but by you reporting it, it might be able to help if this is a string of instances..

I hope you feel better girl! My dad also seconds all this advice--> get to a hospital and get checked out.. you never know what could have happened to you while you were passed out (shudder)..

Praying for you and hugs and kisses!!!!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 29, 2008)

DUDE .... always keep your drink in your hand! and in front of you. You're way too pretty to be slippin like that for real!


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 29, 2008)

hey sweety hope you're okay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that sucks so much, hope you're feeling alright today (sunday!). as your friends said, drink loads of water. keep eating lots too, not too much of course, but something to keep you going. i've seen how bad it can be!!

are you 100% sure it was your drink spiked? please don't take that as a way of me doubting what you said/feel!!

p.s my guess is that it was rohypnol not ecstacy


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 29, 2008)

im feeling a little better right now and im pretty sure i got spiked.. iv tried drugs before and i know how it feels, but ive just been on a huge come down all day
im gonna get some sleep now and hopefully i'll be fine tomorrow
thnks for all your advice/concerns guys xx


----------



## makeupmadb (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




There are some awful people out there, I really hope you're OK.

Definitely get checked out at the hospital or docs, and if I were you I'd go to the police. Take care


----------



## sharkbytes (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry that happened to you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I had that happen once in college, and it was so scary and awful.  Luckily, I found my way home without anyone taking advantage of me, but I was sick for days and couldn't remember much.  Make sure you go to the doctor, though, you never know what people will try to slip you.  As messed up as it sounds, we can only speculate what it is.  Sometimes no matter how careful you are, there's always a chance that someone is determined to slip through your defenses.  Glad you're back home safe and sound.


----------



## QueenEmB (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banjobama* 

 
_Speaking as a former frequent E user, I doubt it was E, I don't think you would have passed out if so. You would have had a great time at the club after taking it, lol. Also it tastes really bad so you probably would have tasted it in a drink, if there was enough of it there to have an effect on you. My final reason to doubt this is why would someone waste E by spiking a drink with it? It may have been something else but not E. Possibly meth? Because that would be in someone's interest to get you addicted to so you would start buying from them._

 
Yeah I was going to say the same thing.

It was most probably something like GHB or Rohypnol. I really doubt it would be meth, because that is an amphetamine not something that makes you pass you. Plus you don't get addicted by taking it once.

What a horrible thing to happen to you. Hope you are ok.


----------



## .k. (Nov 29, 2008)

so sorry you were violated like this! let us know how everything turns out! hugs!


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 29, 2008)

Sorry to hear this haapened you. This is more common than you think.

If I were you I would get a blood test to see what they spiked your drink with. Sounds like GHB (Date Rape Drug). It doesn't matter if you know someone or not. Anyone can spike your drink. As soon as you put down a drink, don't pick it up again. Also, I never let anyone buy me a dink ever. I don't care if guys think I'm stuck up or anything. I refuse to be a victom of date rape.

This has happened to me when I was in HS. I was almost a victim. It was by someone who I though I knew very well. So for then on in, I would never drink around ppl who I did not know or I do not let anyone ever buy me a drink.

Next time you go out, even if you turn you back for a second. Do not pick up your drink again. Simply, get another one. Your better off safe than sorry.


Just thank god you were with your friends.


----------



## jdechant (Nov 29, 2008)

Aww..sorry to hear that this happened to you!! Hope you feel better soon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good thing you had friends that took care of you and made sure you got home safe!!


----------



## Willa (Nov 30, 2008)

People are freaks
''Let's spike a girl so we can have sex''
Stupid ass freaks who can't approach people like every other normal persons do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've hear many stories about GHB.
A good friend of mine was with her man in a bar (with other friends too) and she passed out during the evening and she NEVER left her drinks. Apparently, the barman was involved...

Like they are being paid by their freak friends and they put GHB in the drinks on command. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Recently I've hear another story : on a board I go to, there was this party in a bar, not many people showed up that night, but I remember very well this guy who did showed up pretending he never wrote on the board but he wanted to meet us and so and so...

I tought (sp??) he was acting strange and everything, he was looking very strange too. So, a long story short : we finaly found out that he was a very popular guy on the board and showed up anonymously because of his look. I later tried to warn people but nobody wanted to listen to me. And it ended up that he raped a girl by puting GHB in her drink while she was at his place, she kinda woke up and he was... doing it...

Girl, if you need support you know we're here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Take good care of yourself xxx


----------



## ShauntyXD (Dec 1, 2008)

Hmmm, well I know it definitely wasn't ecstasy that did that to you, but that's besides the point. 
It was really scary reading that and I'm really glad your ok!!
Be safe.


----------



## Mac_Lust (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah that really does suck!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Im sorry that happened to you!


                              ~*Mac Love*~~*Mac Lust*~


----------



## TamiChoi (Dec 1, 2008)

ugh, sorry to hear what happened to you. i'm glad you got home safely though. thank god your friend was there to help you. hope you're okay.


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 1, 2008)

its never happened to me but most clubs round here do these things called 'spikies' or something and you can put it in your drink to see if its been spiked. it might be a good idea to get some or something simular and keep a couple in your bag?


----------



## DirtyPlum (Dec 1, 2008)

jeeeez!  

Firstly, I think you should visit your doc or A&E.  You need to do it for your safety as well as others.  If drinks are being spiked in local clubs then the police and club owners need to be made aware and the message needs to get out to protect other ppl!  

When out keep ur drink in ur hand keep it covered with ur hand! Also buy ur own and if friends do, keep an eye on it until it reaches you!


----------



## User93 (Dec 2, 2008)

I agree completrely with Blushbaby and AdlersMommy that you gotta report that. No one knows if it happened only to you or it happends in that club with people pretty often.

Also, I agree maybe it wasnt extasy, I suggest you go to the doctor just to know whats up with you, maybe it wasnt even a drug, and your bodyreacted strange to this alcohol, or it was blood pressure or whatever.

Im sorry it happened to you Becky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please take care!


----------



## florabundance (Dec 2, 2008)

I doubt that it was ecstasy, as to my knowledge, you wouldn't have passed out, you would have got high..it may have been a roofie, which is a date rape drug.
It shouldn't put you off clubbing, maybe rethink where you go, if it has happened twice and quite recently.
I'm sorry you've had to go through that though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And you should contact the club owners and make them aware of drugs being used and sold on their premises. Also contact the police, but my friend had this happen and was treated as though it was her own fault.


----------



## nunu (Dec 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry this happened to you and i really hope you are feeling better.
Always Keep an eye on your drink and NEVER let anyone(someone you don't trust)/stranger buy you a drink.


----------



## Girl about town (Dec 2, 2008)

Doesn't sound like ecstasy love!!!
If it was you would have kept going all night, sounds like a tranquiliser maybe GHB ,ketamine, rohypnol or something like that.


----------



## Lapis (Dec 2, 2008)

Ok I'm late but I hope you went to the hospital and let them take blood to figure out what was in your drink, also if this is the second time and you took all the precautions I'd advise you to take a long hard look at your male friends you were out with on both occasions.
I hope you reported it to the police also and that you are feeling much better.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 2, 2008)

i got checked out and it was ecstacy.. some of my friends said they saw me dancing non stop and the doctor said i probably passed out because i got overheated.
my best friends uncle owns the club i was at and ive spoke to him about what happened..

where i can buy these 'spikie' things from?


----------



## Pnk85 (Dec 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i got checked out and it was ecstacy.. some of my friends said they saw me dancing non stop and the doctor said i probably passed out because i got overheated.
my best friends uncle owns the club i was at and ive spoke to him about what happened..

where i can buy these 'spikie' things from?_

 
Drink Detective - Order the Drink Detective

I have never tried this before but they are pretty cheap & if you've tried drugs before you obviously know how to get them so you could try it yourself to see if it works.  I heard about this before but it is always from someone who heard about it from someone else so I have never confirmed if it works or not.


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2008)

This sounds so scary.Hope you are feeling better now..


----------



## kittykit (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry that it happened to you. I'm glad you're home safe and got it checked. 

Take good care of yourself!


----------



## abbey_08 (Dec 3, 2008)

im not sure...my local clubs have them in a tub behind the bar. you should suggest the manager looks into getting some kind of drink spike dectective in there! like in the bar or even in a machine in the loos


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 3, 2008)

Glad you got checked out and are ok.  There is actually a type of ecstasy that is laced with (synthetic?) heroin.  It can make some people pass out, or put you on a nod. That's what crossed my mind when I read this. I think it's sometimes called chocolate chip.


----------



## irukandjii (Dec 4, 2008)

so sorry to hear bout this. keep your eyes peeled and see what is too much of a coincidence i.e the people around you and how you feel after. date rape drugs are virtually undetectable after the first 24 hours, so within those hours take a urine sample in a clean container (in case something, god forbid, were to happen) this would be your only evidence, turn it in to the e.r , police or your local rape crisis center. 

hopin this wont happen again because with all the weirdo's out there...you just never know


----------



## Pnk85 (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Glad you got checked out and are ok.  There is actually a type of ecstasy that is laced with (synthetic?) heroin.  It can make some people pass out, or put you on a nod. That's what crossed my mind when I read this. I think it's sometimes called chocolate chip._

 
All ecstasy has some sort of base..... some are heroin based & some can be cocaine based... You really don't know what you are getting until you take it and see the effects of your high.  Ecstasy also has all sorts of different names Superman, Blue Dolphin, White Unicorn....... You also have different doses, single, double, or triple stack.  

Ok, done w/ my lecture now..... End lesson: Drugs are dangerous......


----------

